# Diarhea switched puppies food



## alanah31 (Feb 8, 2014)

So recently i just switched my dog from taste of the wild to cani source its a dehydrated dog food. I did do it gradually but i think i did it a bit too fast for him because he has had diarhea since last night. Im fasting him for 12 hours then i wanted to try feeding him bland food such as rice and canned pumpkin but i have no idea how long and how much to feed him any suggestions ?


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

How exactly did you transition? Some pups just have more sensitive stomachs than others. You can add the pumpkin to the food. When we tried switching it was baaaaad explosive poop. We did brown rice and boiled chicken for a couple day with pumpkin added. Then I added kibble to rice and chicken and then did just kibble with a scoop of pumpkin. They were fine after that. That was a week we did the chicken rice kibble pumpkin transition. We went back to the old kibble bc the new was too rich for them. Cain had explosive poop pretty bad.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alanah31 (Feb 8, 2014)

I would add a little bit of the new food and more everyday for 7 days then i started feeding him just the new food and hes had diarhea for 3 days now. He doesnt seem sick or anything though


----------



## alanah31 (Feb 8, 2014)

And also how much rice and chicken should i give him a day ?


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm not familiar with the new food you have but could it be too rich? That's what the problem was with ours.

And I would give 3/4 a cup to a cup when I did mine. I cut it back as I was adding back in kibble.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

My boy doesn't do well on Rice, he has grain allergies so feeding him rice was counter productive. I would give my boy one chicken breast boiled and then shredded up and a cup or 2 of chicken broth. Or hamburger boiled and beef broth. I leave that down like his water.

Canned pumpkin you can give a tablespoon or 2 to try and help as well.


----------



## alanah31 (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah i dont think its very popular yet i think its just sold in quebec atm , the ingredients are pretty good but it isnt grain free maybe thats the problem


----------



## rgh718 (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm having the same problem. My problem is my pit was a gift from my family and they didn't get any food info from the breeder. I gave her Blue chicken and brown rice for puppies and she keeps getting diarrhea. What should I give her?

Thanks
Ray


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

rgh718 said:


> I'm having the same problem. My problem is my pit was a gift from my family and they didn't get any food info from the breeder. I gave her Blue chicken and brown rice for puppies and she keeps getting diarrhea. What should I give her?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ray


I would try something grain free

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Why did you switch away from TotW? It is a good quality grain free food. Not 'the best' food, but more than adequate for the average pet.

I feed my pup the Pacific Stream and High Prairie puppy food from TotW and he is doing great on it.


----------



## alanah31 (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah thats what i was finding him but his poo was way too soft so i wanted to change , i ended up going back to taste of the wild but the bison one and hes doing way better on it


----------

